# Took some pictures today



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Cleaning up the leaves.

TRAILER 15

Rob


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

rubadub said:


> Cleaning up the leaves.
> 
> TRAILER 15
> 
> Rob


Well first off, nice tour of your very nice place Rob. You by chance own a John Deere dealership?:lmao: You got the goods dawg! That cab must be swwwweeeeeeet when the snow hits. You need a couple grandkids over there for the leaf patrol! Lots of work ahead of you, but fun no doubt with those green toys you have. Nicely done Rob!


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> Well first off, nice tour of your very nice place Rob. You by chance own a John Deere dealership?:lmao: You got the goods dawg! That cab must be swwwweeeeeeet when the snow hits. You need a couple grandkids over there for the leaf patrol! Lots of work ahead of you, but fun no doubt with those green toys you have. Nicely done Rob!


I wish I did own a John deere dealsrship.  But it came from working two jobs most of my life, just another hard working man.

I know everybody likes pictures on these forums so I'm just trying to help out a little. 

My wife puts them on my web site, resizes them, the whole deal, I'm not smart enough.

Thank you TB.tiphat

Rob


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well....:lmao: You in essence have a dealership there in your yard.:lmao: Did you see my little fleet of green?


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> Well....:lmao: You in essence have a dealership there in your yard.:lmao: Did you see my little fleet of green?


I would love to see them.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I won't hijack your thread, but here's the 990 acting as lift for the 316 in my monthly maintenance bit!


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Very nice indeed, that sure is a pretty substantial looking tractor.

Rob


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

We bought it new in 05 and it has seen some use, no doubt, but the 316 is the tool that really has impressed the hell out of me. It's a 1983 and it has done some unbelievable work for us and just keeps on going. Built so incredibly well, it boggles my mind, for a rider I mean.


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm in my infancy as far as these little tractors, and I had no idea they could do so many things.

They sure are fun to work with.

Rob


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I put this video on your forum before, but some of this is virgin soil that I tilled with the x728.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hr4SF8tEb4c]YouTube - gardenready7.AVI[/ame]

Rob


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Never saw this video, no. That x728 is one pissed off dirt slayer!:lmao: Gets up and moves fast too. I thought you were gonna spin a donut there for a second, then wipe out the fence!:lmao::lmao: How many horse does that have Rob? It sure turns that rototiller pretty darn well, and that ground looked hard packed. Bet you have the best garden on the block.


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Its a Kawasaki twin 27 horse gasoline engine with fulltime 4wd.

I let 4 older Hmong women garden the bigger area, and boy did they ever haul the produce out of it this summer.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

You got quite the setup there rubadub.


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks kau.

Rob


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Rob! How's the leaf clean up project coming along? Got the snowblower mounted up yet?


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice pictures. Gotta love those green goats!


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> Hey Rob! How's the leaf clean up project coming along? Got the snowblower mounted up yet?


Really good, I hauled a lot of loads with the new leaf hauler, it will sure hold a lot of leaves, love it.

Rob


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

GreenFlyer said:


> Nice pictures. Gotta love those green goats!


Thanks Green Flyer.

Rob


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I put this video on your forum before, but some of this is virgin soil that I tilled with the x728.

I think I need one, you ever chase moles with it?:lmao:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That thing would surely drive them deeper in the ground..........Or chop them up!


----------

